# Mollies, Guppies, and Ghost Shrimp?



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

I am going to raise mollies and guppies as feeders for my RBPs. I was wondering if it was alright to have ghost shrimp in the same tank. I think it would be alright because the mollies and guppies will be mid water while the shrimp would be on the ground. What do you think?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that should work out fine


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah.. I put them in and it seems fine. The mollies were picking at the shrimp for a bit though. Nother too serious. It was prob just curious.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

When I was a kid and kept guppies and platies as display fish (don't tell anyone







) I often had at least one ghost shrimp in the tank. There was never a problem and the ghost shrimp never took any live fish.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

It will be fine!!


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks all.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

the only prob i see is these varibles

-the rate your mollie/guppies spawn to the rate your rbs eat
-also the rate of growth compared to the amout ur reds eat.

in short i think ur reds will eat more than your mollie/guppies can produce.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Well... the mollies/guppies are going to be a treat. They arent going to be the staple of the Red's diet. Mostly feeding them fish filets, shrimp, and worms.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

i was doing the same thing with Mollies.
Id get about about 10-15 mollies a month, which grew to an inch in a month.
But this morning my very pregnant mollie was sadly floating around the breeding trap, being very dead. What a bummer!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

Are Mollies brackish water fish?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

yes but the do ok in fresh as well, putting a pregnate moliie or any fish of that nature stresses the sh*t out of them


----------

